

Show HN: Esell.io – Sell your products directly on social media sites and blogs - jitnut
http://www.esell.io/

======
slimas
Hi Kolev,

It depends on what type of online retailer you are. We developed esell.io for
people who are occasionally selling something they create on their own
websites, blogs or social media sites.

Considering these small online retailers it really is "only 5%" compared to
the fees of eBay or Amazon or most of the marketplaces. It's "only 5%" if you
compare it to the cost of developing and opening your own e-commerce website.
Or even if you compare it to a monthly subscription fee of some other
e-commerce platforms.

And you're right - this will not work for high-volume low-margin online
retailers.

------
kolev
"Only" 5% fee? When you have 15-25% markup (I think more than that is
criminal), "only 5%" is blood sucking.

